# Phoenix's Planted Fluval Spec III



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Scored this awesome Fluval Spec 3 gal from Dr. F&S. I'm assuming it's the 2013 replacement of the Fluval Spec 2 gal or maybe just the middle child between the Spec 2 and Spec 5. lol. I replaced the stock LED light for the 13w CF Fluval light that normally comes with the Fluval Ebi or Flora tanks. Still looking for a nice small piece of driftwood or rock to put in the middle. I plan to add a Mystery Snail and maybe Cory. Tank stats can be found in my signature at the bottom. Enjoy!


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Your reef tank is amazing! I love it!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Both tanks look beautiful! ^.^


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

^^Thank you! I've been kinda neglecting the reef tank ever since I got the Betta. lol


----------



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

how did you plant the micro sword? Both tanks look very very cool. I purchased some micro sword and when I got them out of their little planter fiber things they all just seemed to split apart.


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

BearMitten said:


> how did you plant the micro sword? Both tanks look very very cool. I purchased some micro sword and when I got them out of their little planter fiber things they all just seemed to split apart.


 
I bought my Micro Sword from Petsmart for $8.99. They didn't have any fiber stuck to them, but they did have some sort of gel that I had to wash off. They were pretty healthy and was stuck together. I've read somewhere that people use tweezers to plant with. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Made a quick trip to Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Francisco today. It's a ADA (Amano Design Aquarium) inspired store that specializes in freshwater NPT aquascapes. Found the perfect piece of driftwood that they called "Branch Wood" and some Anubias. Saw a nice AIO 2.3gal tank that I was so tempted to buy. It looks like a smaller version of the Fluval Spec V but smaller footprint, better quality and thicker glass! I was able to resist.....for now. LoL

Thought you guys would like to see some pics of this AMAZING store. Here are some pics of the tanks they had setup around the store and the Branch Wood being added to my Spec III. Enjoy!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

That 2 gallon you skipped looks awesome!! Did you happen to see what brand it was?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

where is the place?
Looks like Union Street, Castro or Marina...used to love in SF, miss the city


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

tekkguy said:


> That 2 gallon you skipped looks awesome!! Did you happen to see what brand it was?


No I didn't. I wish I did tho. I'll need to do more research on it before I consider buying it. I might call and ask them what brand it is. If I find out I'll let you know.




Otterfun said:


> where is the place?
> Looks like Union Street, Castro or Marina...used to love in SF, miss the city


It's on Fillmore St. Near Japantown. I agree GREAT city! So many things to do there. I'm lucky I only live 40min away :-D


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Your tanks and that store are incredible! ^^

If only my area had such wonderful options lol


----------



## leahleigh (Feb 3, 2013)

Gah, so jealous of that wood! I really need to find time to find some for cheap, but everything I find that has the look I want is $50+, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

leahleigh said:


> Gah, so jealous of that wood! I really need to find time to find some for cheap, but everything I find that has the look I want is $50+, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?



I bought it for $20 bucks. I was lucky to have found it on my first visit to that LFS. It's pretty small since it fits in my Spec III, but I like all the branches that extends from it. $50 seems pretty expensive for driftwood. Try looking at the Aqua Forest website. They sell this Branch Wood on there in various sizes. Goodluck!

Thank you everyone for all the kind compliments!


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

How's this tank doin?


----------



## mybettaclub guadalajara (May 8, 2014)

Increíble están muy bien


----------

